# In Absentia



## Firemajic (Feb 18, 2016)

Losing you rendered me speechless
left me with no way to express my grief

Tears washed the color from my eyes
blinded, I can not see tomorrow

Sorrow is such a heavy burden
I stumble under the weight of your memory


----------



## jenthepen (Feb 18, 2016)

It's a gift to be able to take crippling sorrow and express it so perfectly. Thank you.


----------



## ned (Feb 19, 2016)

it would be churlish to critique such a moving dedication -

but the grammar-nazi in me has no heart - can not = cannot

thanks for sharing
Ned


----------



## Bloggsworth (Feb 19, 2016)

ned said:


> it would be churlish to critique such a moving dedication -
> 
> but the grammar-nazi in me has no heart - can not = cannot
> 
> ...



Cannot and can not are not always interchangeable...


----------



## Nellie (Feb 19, 2016)

ned said:


> but the grammar-nazi in me has no heart
> Ned



Well said! :wink:

And now, to Firemajic, this poem left me speechless. Thanks for sharing your heart.


----------



## Sonata (Feb 19, 2016)

To come back after a brief hiatus to see such a poem - makes me realise what I have missed.


----------



## Scizologic (Feb 19, 2016)

I like it best when your poetry radiates emotion, unfortunately though, your poem's lines are often quite literal and that's what hurts them. As example:

S1 can be replaced by: My voice lost
S2 can be replaced by: My vision tear-washed away. 

Maybe?


----------



## Smith (Feb 19, 2016)

Sometimes though, through simplistic straight-forwardness comes the greatest emotion, thought, and understanding. As is the case of Hemingway's story "For sale: baby shoes, never worn."

But if Firemajic thinks that what she is trying to express here could be improved through complexity, I'm all for it!


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks to all who read and commented on this poem.. In life, we can suffer the loss of a loved one from death, or, because They turn their back and walk away from you.. or... maybe, there comes a time when you understand.. that someone is just not good for you, and will potentially destroy you, so you are forced to make a terrible decision.. there are some losses in life, worse than death... these were my thoughts as I wrote this poem..

Thanks to those who "liked" this poem...


----------

